# "Labour Wins"



## plan_D (May 5, 2005)

According to Yahoo! news Labour has won, it is now 00:03. The counting won't be finished until at least 0300. How does Yahoo! know that Labour has won?


----------



## Medvedya (May 5, 2005)

You missed out this little bit....

_"...according to projections based on exit polls."_


----------



## plan_D (May 5, 2005)

Obviously. 

I still think it's a bad title.


----------



## Medvedya (May 5, 2005)

Agreed - pretty misleading.


----------



## Medvedya (May 5, 2005)

Well, they're coming in thick and fast now....

Check out the map if you like!

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/shared/vote2005/flash_map/html/map05.stm


----------



## plan_D (May 5, 2005)

I think it's pretty safe to say that Labour will be in for another term.


----------



## Medvedya (May 5, 2005)

I think that was never really in doubt, but how the figures tot up at the end of the evening will be interesting.


----------



## plan_D (May 5, 2005)

Certainly.


----------



## Medvedya (May 5, 2005)

I was noticing that the BNP have done disturbingly well in places. 

Bit alarming isn't it?


----------



## plan_D (May 5, 2005)

Certainly not no. This is a democracy. If people want to vote BNP it is no where near disturbing in my eyes. It's quite obvious that people are starting to become annoyed with the increasing number of Asylum Seekers. 

Far from hoping BNP get in power, I would like to see this increase in BNP to send a message to the government that the people are starting to become so annoyed that they are willing to vote extreme right.


----------



## Medvedya (May 5, 2005)

Yes, I can see where you're coming from, and agree with it, but I'd rather they'd gone for UKIP though.


----------



## plan_D (May 5, 2005)

Would you vote for a party that allowed that snivelling rat bag to be their spokesman? 

I agreed with some of things Kilroy said but man, he annoyed the hell out of me. The face alone...I bet his face smelled.


----------



## Medvedya (May 5, 2005)

It is extremely orange isn't it!


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 5, 2005)

I'm sorry Med, but no British politician could ever look (or be) as stupid as the grand toker himself. 

Jean "Thank Christ he's gone!" Chrétien.


----------



## Hot Space (May 5, 2005)

I'm off to kill myself  

Hot Space


----------



## plan_D (May 5, 2005)

Keep the carpet clean.


----------



## Hot Space (May 5, 2005)

I can't I'm having sex with his wife 1st  

Hot Space


----------



## Medvedya (May 5, 2005)

Who's wife? 

Kilroys?


----------



## plan_D (May 5, 2005)

I see, you'll be replicating my avatar then.


----------



## Hot Space (May 5, 2005)

Medvedya said:


> Who's wife?
> 
> Kilroys?



Anyone's. I'm very easy that way  

Hot Space


----------



## Medvedya (May 5, 2005)

And cheap too!


----------



## Hot Space (May 5, 2005)

Yes I am  

Hot Space


----------



## plan_D (May 5, 2005)

Better than using your natural wife.


----------



## Hot Space (May 5, 2005)

Nah last time she cost me a fortune.............and that was only for sucking me inner knee  

Hot Space


----------



## Medvedya (May 5, 2005)

Well, well, well - we have a new M.P it seems. I'm surprised as Valerie Davey did a pretty reasonable job.

Bristol West 

Stephen Williams Liberal Democrat 21,987 38.3 +9.4 
Valerie Davey Labour 16,859 29.4 -7.4 
David Martin Conservative 15,429 26.9 -1.9 
Justin Quinnell Green 2,163 3.8 +0.3 
Simon Muir UK Independence Party 439 0.8 -0.1 
Bernard Kennedy Socialist Labour Party 329 0.6 -0.5 
Douglas Reid Save Bristol North Baths Party 190 0.3


----------



## Hot Space (May 5, 2005)

Our's still haven't come in yet or hadn't the last time I looked.

Hot Space


----------



## Medvedya (May 5, 2005)

Which one are you in?


----------



## Hot Space (May 5, 2005)

Northampton North m8.

Hot Space


----------



## Hot Space (May 5, 2005)

Nope still hasn't  

Hot Space


----------



## Medvedya (May 5, 2005)

Not in yet mate, someone sneezed, lost count and had to start all over again.

This is an interesting one - what's this guy about?

S O S! Voters Against Overdevelopment of Northampton


----------



## Hot Space (May 5, 2005)

Trouble is he couldn't find his Seat  

Hot Space


----------



## Medvedya (May 5, 2005)

http://www.sosnorthampton.shorturl.com/

It's too general though - to really guarantee loosing your deposit in a true heroic fashion, you need to stand for something as absurdly specific as our independent candidate, Mr. Douglas Reid for the 'Save Bristol North Baths' party.


----------



## Hot Space (May 6, 2005)

...............and the same pratt STILL got in  

Hot Space


----------



## plan_D (May 6, 2005)

Labour is in here, honestly I don't know which one I'm in Doncaster North or Doncaster Central...either way, it's Labour.


----------



## BombTaxi (May 6, 2005)

My parents constituency (Aldridge-Brownhills) stayed Conservative - I dont think that'll change until the current encumbent snuffs it. They've had the same guy for about 20 years. On the other hand, Lancaster and Wyre, where I am has gone Tory, but apparently it was the most mariginal Labour seat in the country. Either way, not a good result for us students


----------



## plan_D (May 6, 2005)

Yes but the students make up the minority of the country, so eat that! You can sod RIGHT off if you think I'm paying for your education.  

What do you study anyway?


----------



## BombTaxi (May 6, 2005)

Im a third year History and Philosophy major, and have just been offered a place to do an MA in Historical Research. I may yet end up making a career out of my studies, so Id appreciate not being screwed over by the governmnt. After all, they wanted people like me (who arent from a typical university-going background) to go, so they should stop making it so bloody difficult!


----------



## plan_D (May 6, 2005)

Don't complain. If you get a career then you can pay it off. The reason is the vast majority of 'students' just go to slack off and we're not going to pay for them to do that. 

Don't screw up and you'll be fine when you're piling in the money by being some professor of history and your fees will be long behind you. 
It's these people that study things like music or some other lame subject. What possible use does the study of music have to society? Huh!?

I'm happy with the result personally. I always knew Lib Dems would get votes off students for the whole scrapping tuitions fees. Anyway, you all say you love Uni...normally you have to pay for things you enjoy.


----------



## Hot Space (May 6, 2005)

I also got mine wrong (not that I care). We're Northampton South and are now Conservative Blue  

Hot Space


----------



## Medvedya (May 6, 2005)

plan_D said:


> I always knew Lib Dems would get votes off students for the whole scrapping tuitions fees.




Ha ha ha! And if they somehow _did_ get into power, you reckon they'd really keep that promise? 

The words 'pie' and 'crust' come to mind.


----------



## Hot Space (May 6, 2005)

OOO.............I like Pies  

Hot Space


----------



## Medvedya (May 6, 2005)

Pie Heaven......


----------



## Hot Space (May 6, 2005)

LOL  

Better then a plate, eh  

Hot Space


----------



## Medvedya (May 6, 2005)

What I want to know is, who did eat all the pies?


----------



## Hot Space (May 6, 2005)

Her breasts  

Hot Space


----------



## Medvedya (May 6, 2005)

So that how you can go up a cup size without the need for surgery! 

Silly girls, all they needed to do was get themselves down to the Standish Road Pie and Chip Shop in Wigan, and that Page 3 contract in the Mirror was as good as theirs!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 6, 2005)

hey hey, every single constituancy in cornwall is now lib dem...........


----------



## Hot Space (May 6, 2005)

Because of her breasts? I'm voting Lib-Dem next time  

Hot Space


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 6, 2005)

Lib Dem is good, but to be honest im wasnt too bothered about who got in. Next election ill take more note 8)


----------



## plan_D (May 6, 2005)

I never thought the Lib Dems would get in, nor did I want them to get in Med. I was just saying they got a lot of the votes from naive students who actually believed them!


----------



## mosquitoman (May 8, 2005)

The problem with the Lib Dems is that they haven't got any experience at leading the country, unlike the Tories and Labour


----------



## Medvedya (May 8, 2005)

They do very well in local Government though.


----------



## plan_D (May 8, 2005)

Problem is they just don't have a clue generally.


----------

